# EN: depuis que je suis X - tense



## woodyali

Bonjour, je me pose une question :après "When I was little" je dois utiliser quel temps pour exprimer une action que je fais encore à l'heure d'aujourd'hui. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Oddmania

Le prétérit  

Par contre, si vous voulez vraiment insister sur le fait que ça continue aujourd'hui, vous pouvez dire _Since I was young + Present Perfect (Depuis que je suis jeune, je...)_


----------



## quinoa

Si vous posez comme début de phrase "when I was a little boy", vous *ne* pouvez *que* parler de ce que vous faisiez à cette époque-là, donc prétérit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Quinoa.

Pourrions-nous avoir la phrase originale en français? Sans elle, impossible de donner plus d'explications.…


----------



## woodyali

Depuis que je suis petite, je suis passionnée par la photographie.
Voilà la phrase originale.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo Woodyali,

I would suggest that you use '...I have been...'


----------



## drassum

Hello everyone,
could somebody tell me which of these sentences is correct, or help me correct them. Thanks!

I have been going/being (this one sounds weird to me) to the mountain for skiing since I was a child.


----------



## Lyioh

Salut!
Que veux tu dire en francais par "I have been going"?
Peux-tu le traduire s'il te plaît?!


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

I have been going skiing to the mountains since I was a child.
or
I have been going for a ski to the mountains since I was a child.


Welcome!


----------



## drassum

Je veux dire que depuis que je suis petit je vais skier à la montagne. "Be" ou "go". Dois-je bien employer le present perfect?

Merci


----------



## Oddmania

Il y a des verbes qui ne se prêtent pas bien aux formes en _-ING._ C'est le cas de _be_, dans ce cas là on pourra utiliser un Present Perfect simple _(I've been to...)_ mais là, ça a plus le sens d'une action ponctuelle _(Je suis déjà allé, une ou deux fois, à...)_

Comme l'a dit Thomas1, c'est donc _to go_ qu'il faudrait utiliser (_I've been going to... since..._).


----------



## drassum

Merci beaucoup à vous tous.

Dernières précisions:

Donc: ("going" est-il indispensable ?
          "for skiing" est-il envisageable?)

I have been (*going*) to the mountain *to **ski *since I was a child.


----------



## marget

I would say "I've been going to the mountains to ski since I was a child". I can't imagine using "for skiing".  I feel that "going" must be used.


----------



## geostan

Thomas1 said:


> I have been going for a ski to the mountains since I was a child.



I've never heard "for a ski" in this type of sentence.


----------



## janitor

Thomas1 said:


> I have been going skiing to the mountains since I was a child.
> or
> I have been going for a ski to the mountains since I was a child.



Both of these are incorrect.   You could only say "for a ski" if it was a one-time occurrence, like "let's go for a bike ride!"   But in this case you skiied many times.

I would say, "I have been going skiing in the mountains since I was a child"


----------



## LaSoux

Bonjour , comment traduit-on ' Je ne les ai pas vus depuis que je suis ici'?
I haven't seen them since I came ?
Merci


----------



## moustic

Yes.
I haven't seen them since I came here / since I arrived.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Or _I haven't seen them since I've been here_.


----------



## fleurdabricot

Hello, 
I would like to translate this french sentence in English : " Je connais ce programme depuis que je suis dans l'établissement"

I think I have to use the present perfect.

My idea : "I have known this program since I have been being in this school"

Can you help me please ? 

Thank you !


----------



## Donaldos

_since I have been_ simplement, pas de forme continue.


----------



## fleurdabricot

Même si je suis toujours actuellement dans l'établissement ?


----------



## Oddmania

Bonjour,

On utilise très rarement (pour ne pas dire jamais) un temps progressif (comme le Present Perfect Progressif en -ING) avec des verbes à connotation passive comme _to be, to have, to know, etc..._

_I have known this software since I *have been *in this school_  (Present Perfect *Simple*).

Vous pouvez cependant modifier un petit peu la phrase pour introduire un vrai point de départ avec le prétérit.

_I have known this software since I *got *into this school,
I got into this school in XXXX and I've known this software ever since._


----------



## fleurdabricot

D'accord, merci beaucoup !


----------

